# Halloween Fireplace Mantles



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Family room:









I didn't take full enough pics of our living room mantel, but at least I have these two.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Here is mine from last year. I wanted to do something different this year but I haven't quite decided what, so it sits undone.


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

The photography doesn't do it justice. I have purple lighting on it and it looks really great in a darkened room.


----------



## Silver Spike (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh these all look so wonderful! *is envious*


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

^^ I agree- great set-ups everyone. 
Madam Leota- I really love the tree candle holde in your fireplace!


----------



## Emjay (Sep 1, 2011)

Wish I had a mantle! These all look great, really like the vintage feel of the stripped pumpkins and the brooms with the orange pumpkins. Super job everybody.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I too, have fireplace envy lol. Especially the brick fireplaces. *sigh* I just love em!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

with lights on


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

This is mine...but only until around Oct. 22nd. Then I will change it to go with my theme for my party....







(sorry its a little blurry, kinda like me right now! LOL!)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some more cool pics. Keep them rolling. Also, with the new electric fireplaces out that have become so popular, anyone can have a fireplace and mantle now. We're buying another electric one that is pretty big, plus it has stone inlay and appears very realistic. Pictures to come, but not for another week plus. I've seen prices on electric fireplaces anywhere from $149 to $3000. Average are $300 to $700 I would say, but even a small one can make a room brighter and warmer, while adding a mantle for decorating. Believe me, having owned a traditional brick with heatolator, it's a lot easier than chopping wood. And many are gas/propane these days as well.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

that settles is, gots to get me some creepy cloth to drape over the mantel!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've thought about making my fireplace into a crematorium but this is what it looked like last year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't have a mantel, but this is over my fireplace


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine is bare at the moment but full of potential! Thanks for the ideas looking at all of yours!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Kymmm, I like that fireplace a lot. What is draped over the cauldron to give it that look?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All are very nice


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is my fireplace.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That looks wonderful, Ghouliet


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally got mine up!



Overall look



Part of my secret reaper gift fits in perfect here!



The reaper gifted bone fits in great with the sulfuric acid jar (Love the bottles I found at flea markets!)



Love the brown bottle, my favorite one.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Br1m, I have that same 'Nevermore' crow. I got it a Big Lots back in 08 and haven't seen one like it since!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oooo that looks real great Br1m!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

kallie said:


> Br1m, I have that same 'Nevermore' crow. I got it a Big Lots back in 08 and haven't seen one like it since!


I know, got it at same place and so glad I did cause I haven't seen it either!




MissMandy said:


> Oooo that looks real great Br1m!


Thank you Miss Mandy!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Love all the mantle ideas. I put some knick knacks I used last year on my party table setting and put them on my mantle instead this year. I need more stuff on it though.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's mine from last yr. I haven't started this yr yet. I know I need to get with it!!


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Some great mantles here,will post pictures when mine is finnished ,still a few things to do,


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

I have to take some better pics. Just got my digital camera up and running again.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

View attachment 106675


View attachment 106676


----------



## Bobbywan (Dec 16, 2011)

Love this thread. So many great fire places! I really like the lanterns, spell books, and witch jars.

Bobby


----------



## Mojo_majik (Oct 12, 2010)

_First time poster long time lurker but i thought i'd show you this years mantle display as i loved it._


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Mojo_majik said:


> _First time poster long time lurker but i thought i'd show you this years mantle display as i loved it._
> View attachment 106723


Love this!! It looks old and creepy! Job well done!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Love everyone's mantle decor - makes me wish we had one.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

I have no fireplace or mantle so I made my own many years ago.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Some awesome pics. We have 2 fireplaces, both electric. I missed our old stone and brick one so much we now have one for the living room and rec room. No wood to chop and places to decorate year round. Keep the pictures coming, people.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hoping this works!


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

I just realized I don't have a good photo of the entire fireplace. We had a creepy haunted house theme for 2011.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Love love love that look, allmapa - it's fun *and* creepy!  You've got a lot of great stuff there and I love how you arranged it.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

We rearranged a bit after I took those first photos. I think I took this one on Halloween day.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I wanted to decorate inside the house, as my fireplace mantle too, but my wife won't let me! (L)


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Since I got my new Smart Phone, I can actually take decent pictures now!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I have the same situation as Jack Skellington , no fireplace or mantle so I made my own .

Borrowing ideas from everyone's pictures for next year .









http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ture144024-day-time-view-fireplace-mantle.jpg


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> Here is mine from last year. I wanted to do something different this year but I haven't quite decided what, so it sits undone.


Madame Leota...my fireplace is very similar to yours...did you add the mantle or was it there to begin with. I don't have one but would like one.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

theundeadofnight said:


> I have the same situation as Jack Skellington , no fireplace or mantle so I made my own .
> 
> Borrowing ideas from everyone's pictures for next year .
> 
> ...


Very cool....I used to make a fireplace for Santa to drop in when my kids were little....yours looks a lot better


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent mantle setups The ones who improvised and constructed their own did great


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The wooden mantle I "rescued" from an 1870 farmhouse , the center opening I bricked up using very old bricks. Over 25 yrs. of taking people through this house every night of the year, very few people have noticed (without me pointing it out to them) the corner of fancy lace sticking out from between the bricks.. that sure looks as if it may be the corner of a woman's fancy dress from 120 years ago!
I love the much more subtle things like this because if and or when someone notices them, they seem to resonate within their minds and fuel the imagination much more so than most loud, noisy attempts at scaring ever do.
"Operating' on the "fringe" of human senses causes real doubt and actual wonder, two very entertaining things to see spinning around inside one's head at the same time!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow I love all of them and saw some great ideas for next years mantle. This year I did a vampire mantle in the past it has been a witch theme.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That's cool, witchy poo. Those three must have been _especially_ bad to wind up stuffed inside of your fireplace and reduced to simply skulls, though...


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

witchy poo said:


> Wow I love all of them and saw some great ideas for next years mantle. This year I did a vampire mantle in the past it has been a witch theme.
> View attachment 145763


Heh, I thinking you should have one that says: Count Chocula

Ya know, I don't see Witchy Poo's reflection in any of those pics.......makes ya wonder...


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Here's mine from last year.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> Here's mine from last year.
> 
> View attachment 145768


cool bat...never seen one that looks like that with that color


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

These shots were from 2011. We did a haunted luau and here's what we did with the fireplace for our annual Boo Bash. We got a lot of laughs over the skeleton roasting marshmallows under his buddy. That scene was inspired by photos I've seen on this forum in the past.



















Eric


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Scatterbrains, Thanks. I think I found the blue bat at Party City probably 10 years ago. It is just a thin plastic that I am surprised has lasted all this time. 

Wolfbeard, I loved your whole luau setup the first time I saw it. Never get tired of seeing it again.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Very Funny, Wolfbread! Nice!!!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> Heh, I thinking you should have one that says: Count Chocula
> 
> Ya know, I don't see Witchy Poo's reflection in any of those pics.......makes ya wonder...


OH KNOW my secret is out.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I tried to make one just like this one years ago but failed miserably....As fate would have it, I was in the right place at the right time......ZR


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Paint It Black, I like your little skeleton candleholder All are nice touches, really.

Very amusing (and well-done) setup, Wolfbeard.

ZombieRaider, that is flat-out amazing


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks, Garth. The skelly candleholder was a gift this year from my Secret Reaper.


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Love all of these mantles! I am inspired!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Main floor. It's hard to see in the pictures, but they're supposed to be memorial photos. In the middle is a vampire statue which I made a base for with a "Rest in Peace" sign as if it were an urn of sorts. Then used paper bats flying from the urn up to my vampire figure on the second floor.









The basement mantle was spider themed.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's a good time to resurrect this thread. Post away.


----------



## fennyann (Sep 6, 2012)

You are all making me very jealous!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yay! I love this thread!
Mine is more fall than Halloween right now but I'll post new pictures when I change it out in a few weeks.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Very nice traditional fall look there.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice display, Leota! I love that painting.. it reminds me of late fall in Minnesota.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

ALKONOST said:


> Very nice display, Leota! I love that painting.. it reminds me of late fall in Minnesota.


Thank you! My sister painted that picture many years ago. I lost her in March, so all her works of art are even more special to me now.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Madame Leota said:


> Thank you! My sister painted that picture many years ago. I lost her in March, so all her works of art are even more special to me now.


I'm so sorry, Leota  That's so awesome you have those wonderful paintings she did to remember her by. She was clearly very talented. As you are.


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Great job everyone! My mantle isn't decorated yet. But soon it will be.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

not actually a mantle per se its the top of our entertainment cabnet and the purses were custom made.
will have more pix of the other dispalys in the dead room


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

We are half way through decorating ours will send pic once done! Everyones look amazing!


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's mine from last year when I just got my fireplace redone, I definitely want to add several more items this year. I think the goat's head adds a nice touch to it and several possibilities.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohh the Fireplace is my favorite part of our indoor display this year


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

witchy poo said:


> Wow I love all of them and saw some great ideas for next years mantle. This year I did a vampire mantle in the past it has been a witch theme.
> View attachment 145760
> View attachment 145761
> View attachment 145762
> View attachment 145763


Love the Count Dracula Urn


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is our mantel so far. Got to add lights and a banner but our JimShore Night Mare before Christmas figures , boney Bunch , etc are there


----------



## kingcoop80 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jim shore,boney bunch, etc. need to add lights still.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Ugh. Everyone's mantles are so nicely decorated! 

I wish we had a mantle. I wish we had a fireplace. We'll just have to make do with the beautiful outdoor firepit my parents gave us as an early anniversary gift.

I always used to decorate the mantle at my parents' when I still lived at home. Don't think I ever took any pictures, though.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

These are great! In the past, my husband and I have really only focused on outdoor decorating, but this year I'm going to do our mantel and I'm excited about it after seeing all this inspiration. I'll come back to this thread and add a picture once I'm done. I love seeing how everyone is so different!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmmmm, okay so I have a natural stone fireplace that goes from floor to ceiling in my living room.....but no mantle. It's killing me. I really want one for this exact reaso. 


I wonder how difficult/expensive it would be to add one?


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Everyone has such great mantles and fireplaces.
Too bad they're not that common here in sunny South Florida.


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Love the Count Dracula Urn


Thanks, I bought it at a discount store and ordered the brass plate from a guy on Ebay for a couple dollars.


----------



## ccj (Jul 15, 2012)

These are from last year and not very good angles but had fun decorating them...can't wait to start on this years!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Tough to get a good picture due to the giant mirror


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

.............


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

This photo was taken in 2011. I'll get a more updated photo soon.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Great fireplaces


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Made the transition from fall to Halloween!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ohhh I love it Leota!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

All of your fireplaces look amazing! I so wish I had one.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

OK, I think the scene is set now that this guy jumped in. Much better!


----------



## Froderick Fronkensteen (Sep 29, 2013)

My favorite part is that my mantle currently doubles as my bar


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lots of variety throughout... All of the setups are great.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i dont have a fire place but made one for my haunt this year


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

last year.... still working on setting up 2013


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> i dont have a fire place but made one for my haunt this year


Wow Saki that looks amazing and pretty spooky. What is is made out of??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Wow Saki that looks amazing and pretty spooky. What is is made out of??


the fire place is just made of wood, there is a little cherub thing in middle i had the witch hand which i am going to put a skull head in and some candles in the fireplace. Found the drop cloth on the back cuse it looked way cool.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> the fire place is just made of wood, there is a little cherub thing in middle i had the witch hand which i am going to put a skull head in and some candles in the fireplace. Found the drop cloth on the back cuse it looked way cool.


Well it all looks great!! Yeah that Drop Cloth is way cool for sure. I thought you painted it


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Froderick Fronkensteen said:


> View attachment 177289
> 
> 
> View attachment 177290
> ...


Froderick, welcome to the forum! Your mantle looks elegant yet eerie - which is my favorite look - great job !


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> the fire place is just made of wood, there is a little cherub thing in middle i had the witch hand which i am going to put a skull head in and some candles in the fireplace. Found the drop cloth on the back cuse it looked way cool.


Superb work, as always, Saki. I love watching your creativity - nothing sets you back.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> Well it all looks great!! Yeah that Drop Cloth is way cool for sure. I thought you painted it



ya i kinda cheated on that one LOL not enough time have a clock to finish LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

frogkid11 said:


> Superb work, as always, Saki. I love watching your creativity - nothing sets you back.


thank you that means a lot


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> ya i kinda cheated on that one LOL not enough time have a clock to finish LOL


you didn't cheat. You thought of it and improvised.LOL Can't wait to see the clock


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, you can't see much of our fireplace, but here's our mantle anyway...









Love these pictures! We deserve our own magazine layout!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haunted Nana said:


> you didn't cheat. You thought of it and improvised.LOL Can't wait to see the clock



Working on it hope to have the first part done by Friday


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Left side





Center




Right side




Front of fireplace


----------



## Cynamin (Sep 13, 2013)

Here's mine for this year. I change it up a bit every year. This year was a black & white magic masquerade theme.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I found a mantle in this year’s Halloween issue of Better Homes and Gardens and took a shot at replicating it. It turned out pretty well in my opinion!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

My fireplace mantle is pretty simple. At most I may add creepy cloth.


----------



## pluto (Aug 24, 2012)

*The mantle is my decorating baby.*

The outside wasn't an option for decorating so the mantle was my creative outlet instead. The items are an eclectic mix of a dollar tree, crafts and goodwill shops with only a few normal purchases in there above a couple dollars like my mercury glass skull on the mantle and a glittery owl on the hearth. The tree to the left I made with wire and satin for this display to add height and balance it out. After Halloween, I take the skulls and purple lights down, add another orange strand to the top and turn the jack o'lantern faces around to create a nice "harvest" type display for November. 

Love the homemade fireplaces on here. 



View attachment 554323


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't have a fireplace, but do my best with shelves around my house.


----------



## Teresa.Macabre (Aug 8, 2015)

Everyone's mantles look so good!! 

These were my mine last year...

Living room mantle. 








Office mantle.


----------



## PoeLover (Sep 8, 2016)

Mine from last year


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we just bought an electric fireplace for our library...I can't wait to decorate it!!!


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 31, 2015)

Last year house mantle and mantle at cabin I go to every October


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

Heres mine from last year!









Lol i forgot about the sideway pics!


----------



## ookami1 (Jul 29, 2016)

This was my setup last year! Looking forward to breaking out these bins soon


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's mine from, heck, I don't even recall when now. I try to do it all differently each year.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

ookami1 said:


> View attachment 555509
> View attachment 555511
> View attachment 555513
> 
> ...


I love the vintage vibe. Thanks for sharing!


----------

